# Replace original tires?



## Red14Cruze (Mar 9, 2017)

My origional Continental tires on my 2014 cruze 2lt have about 4 32nds left, and they are starting to produce some road noise and I am not a huge fan of them. 
I found a set of Michelin energy saver tires for sale for $150 with about 60% tread life left (which by my calculations means there is probably 5-6 32nds left.) Should i buy these and use them for a few years or keep the continentals a but longer and try save up for a brand new set? (Although I dont know if I will be able to afford a really nice set)

What do you all recommend for the cruze? I have liked Michelins in the past, but havent tried many different ones. Im looking for an all season tire, but I usually run winter tires during the cold winter months.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you thought of buying Brand New tires?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I just slapped second hand tires on mine.
$100 for 2 front tires, beats new tires.

I changed mine at 45k miles. I could have gotten 50k miles out of them, but considering the rainy season here, I didn't want to risk it.

You should look for radial tires if you want maximum fuel economy.

Other than that, just go to a local gas station mechanic. They slap any tire on there that fits.
Just make sure you request at least to have 2 the same tires on the front, and 2 the same on the rear.

In my case, the front tires needed change. The right rear tire was punctured too many times, so I swapped it out as well.
The left rear tire is still stock, and has a good 25k miles of life to go.

What are good tires?

Look at the numbers on the stock tires.
like P215/60R16, the new ones have to be the same.
The tire also needs to be set to 30-35PSI. So if you have a tire with max pressure of 35-45psi, you're good.
The front tires usually need to be able to handle higher pressures (like 40PSI), while the rear ones are ok with 35PSI. Just make sure that the tire rating is higher, and at least 40psi (preferably 45 for the fronts, since they're carrying 2/3rds of the car's weight).


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow you are quite informative when it comes to rubber. The last time I ever purchased used tires was 40 years ago at a junk yard and don't plan on doing the same again. I assume money is tight for you, its always been tight for me too but never had a problem buying brand new tires, nothing like that feeling and smell!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ProDigit said:


> You should look for radial tires if you want maximum fuel economy.
> 
> Other than that, just go to a local gas station mechanic. They slap any tire on there that fits.
> Just make sure you request at least to have 2 the same tires on the front, and 2 the same on the rear.


I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

The Goodyear Assurance tires on my Eco are fairly quiet on the road and have been good for fuel economy, but I think they lack grip in wet weather or during hard braking. Michelin has a good rep for a long lasting tire but I've only had experience with their racing street tires (expensive and extremely good on grip/handling, not so much on treadlife). In the past with other cars, I've had good results with Yokohama, Dunlop, and Kumho.

As far as going with used tires, as long and they don't have problems (bulging sidewalls, splits in the tread, etc.) and the tread depth is still good, they can be a way to stretch the budget until getting a new set.

All-season mostly means that they are decent for most normal weather but won't do as well with snow, deeper water, extreme temperatures, etc.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I have seen a lot in regard to overinflating issues on other forum due to others pointing to look there. It's my understanding that with tires nowdays you won't see a bulge/deviation in the form of the tire from over inflation until you hit around double the max sidewall pressure. As opposed to getting scrub from under inflation just dropping 5 psi from door placard. Overinflating will cause for less heat caused due to friction Which in turn will extent tire life. This has been proven through testing. Sidewall max will not hurt anything tires will wear evenly as long as they are rotated in a timely fashion. Most people complaining about tire wear couldn't tell you the last time they had their tires rotated. I personally wouldn't recommend anything beyond max sidewall. Road noise and stiff ride just increase as you go up. My tires are 51 psi max sidewall I'm running at 50 to test it out myself and tire wear seems to be slowing. After I get my hypermiler gold badge i will most likely drop back down to 45 for comfort of ride. Averaging 48 mpg in 30° weather last 2 tanks at 50 psi can't wait for 60° weather to go for 55 mpg. 13 miles commute to work with cold weather is a struggle for Fe.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Michelin ES aren't a well liked tire, neither is the ProContact. 

https://m.tirerack.com/tires/single-review.jsp

Nothing wrong with a used tire if it's a decent set or you punctured just one tire. 

My recommendations would be to save up and buy a good Grand Touring tire - Pirelli p7, MXV4, PureContact, or Turanza Serenity.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Michelin ES aren't a well liked tire, neither is the ProContact.
> 
> https://m.tirerack.com/tires/single-review.jsp
> 
> ...


I agree with that 100%. upon doing a good chunk of research in advance to see what I would like to do when mine were wore out. I found one set that would be fine with a slight sacrifice to in mpg as opposed to other none LRR (significant weight increase and more RR) Altimax rt43 seemed to have better drivability than the majority of the LRR tires and from reviews they ride quiet as well. Overall seems to be the best choice for an all season tires for our cruzes. If your going for mpg I would stick with the LRR ones that come stock with the Cruze eco fuelmax I believe.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

14'ecocruze said:


> I have seen a lot in regard to overinflating issues on other forum due to others pointing to look there. It's my understanding that with tires nowdays you won't see a bulge/deviation in the form of the tire from over inflation until you hit around double the max sidewall pressure. As opposed to getting scrub from under inflation just dropping 5 psi from door placard. Overinflating will cause for less heat caused due to friction Which in turn will extent tire life. This has been proven through testing. Sidewall max will not hurt anything tires will wear evenly as long as they are rotated in a timely fashion. Most people complaining about tire wear couldn't tell you the last time they had their tires rotated. I personally wouldn't recommend anything beyond max sidewall. Road noise and stiff ride just increase as you go up. My tires are 51 psi max sidewall I'm running at 50 to test it out myself and tire wear seems to be slowing. After I get my hypermiler gold badge i will most likely drop back down to 45 for comfort of ride. Averaging 48 mpg in 30° weather last 2 tanks at 50 psi can't wait for 60° weather to go for 55 mpg. 13 miles commute to work with cold weather is a struggle for Fe.


If you don't mind feeling every pebble on the road..
30PSI does make the ride more comfortable and softer, and doesn't drop fuel economy by too much.
Anything below 28psi will drop fuel economy a lot.
And anything above 35PSI will make you feel every bump and pothole on the street.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If money is tight and your tires are getting a little threadbare, I would suggest to buy two new tires, put them on the rear and keep your best two on the front and save for another month or so and put on the second set and rotate the rears to the front and then settle into a normal tire rotation.


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Folks, I have 2013 Cruze Eco MT - my original tires were Goodyear Assurance. I ran them at 45 psi, rotated them on schedule, and they wore evenly. I finally just replaced them at 55,000 miles (tread was getting a little thin...). I live in a small town, bought some "Continental PureContact Radial Tire - 215/55R17 94V" on Amazon for $114/tire and free shipping to the local garage. 

I like the tread. I'm pretty sure the car is quieter on the road and no noticeable change in mileage. Also running these at 45 PSI (at least in the summer). We do get a lot of snow in the winter and I do drop the pressure for better cleaning.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jmurtari said:


> Folks, I have 2013 Cruze Eco MT - my original tires were Goodyear Assurance. I ran them at 45 psi, rotated them on schedule, and they wore evenly. I finally just replaced them at 55,000 miles (tread was getting a little thin...). I live in a small town, bought some "Continental PureContact Radial Tire - 215/55R17 94V" on Amazon for $114/tire and free shipping to the local garage.
> 
> I like the tread. I'm pretty sure the car is quieter on the road and no noticeable change in mileage. Also running these at 45 PSI (at least in the summer). We do get a lot of snow in the winter and I do drop the pressure for better cleaning.



I also went with Continental Pure Contact's although my sizing is different. So far they have been fantastic. I would also recommend Bridgestone BLIZZAK WS80’s for snow tires.


----------

